
Voluntary Human Extinction Movement - GuiA
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voluntary_Human_Extinction_Movement
======
basicplus2
Voluntary Human Extinction is unnecessary..

The earth will be a red Giant in about 5 billion years and fry the earth
anyway

~~~
jmnicolas
I think (human) life will be impossible much sooner than that, something like
in 1 billion years (can't remember where I read that).

The problem I see with VHEM is that only the people that believe humanity is
harmful to the earth will cease to reproduce. Meanwhile the others that are
busy mating.

